# Router Lathe Jig by Brian Kerr



## JulianLech (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a great router lathe jig posted on Woodgears.ca website. This was posted on Sept. 7th.








I think I will give this a try on my lathe but with some modifications.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I take it that this is the link then? Brian Kerr's router lathe


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I would be interrested in what you come up with.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Theo thanks for putting the link up, nice device, I can't get enough of those things, Neville


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

neville9999 said:


> Theo thanks for putting the link up, nice device, I can't get enough of those things, Neville


No prob. Always nice to have a link handy, so you don't have to wast time looking.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

JOAT said:


> No prob. Always nice to have a link handy, so you don't have to wast time looking.


correct, N


----------

